# TightVNC server

## ufoderek

I've installed tightvnc server and added "exec gnome-session &" to ~/.vnc/xstartup.

My problem is: when i connect to my gnome vnc desktop, the gnome menu is empty, clearlooks theme is gone and icons are missing.

I've googled a lot but without avail.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## quanta

Did you look at the log files?

----------

